# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal

## fandy

Salam kenal suhu-suhu dan para master dunia perkoian semua
Saya Fandy dari Jakarta, nubie mohon bimbingannya untuk mengenal lebih jauh ttg dunia perkoian.
Makasi banyak

----------


## freakers

salam kenal om

----------

